# لمن يريد تعلم جهاز لايكا tc 407 و tc805



## shikooo_GIS (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

اخوانى الاعزاء من يريد منكم تعلم العمل على جهاز لايكا 407 او 805 
يراسلنى على اميلى وان شاء الله اقدر اساعدة

اخوكم احمد كمال

واسالكم الدعاء

*
****************
وضع وسائل الاتصال خلال المشاركات مخالف لقوانين الملتقى

المراقب


----------



## عرفة محمد محمود (29 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عاصم الاثوري (27 ديسمبر 2011)

:63:اريد مقاطع فيديو لشرح تعليم اجهزه الايكاء ولكم جزيل الشكر:77:


----------



## alaa amen (28 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اريد تعليم جهاز 805 t c الاميل الخاص بي ([email protected])


----------



## اياد الكرمي (29 ديسمبر 2011)

وانا كذلك أريد شرح لجهاز لايكا 705 وهذا ايميلي [email protected]


----------



## أبوالمعتز (31 ديسمبر 2011)

[email protected]
رجاء أي شرح لجهاز 805

أشكرك جزيل الشكر


----------



## العزي اليريمي (17 يناير 2012)

*وأنا كذلك أريد شرح جهاز لايكا 704 وهذا إيميلي* ..*.[email protected]*


----------



## bogrin (17 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم اريد شرح لجهاز 407 t c الاميل الخاص بي ( [email protected])


----------



## منذر احمد الشغدري (2 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ,,ارجوك اخي العزيز اريد فيديو شروحات لجهاز 407 وهذا ايميلي [email protected]


----------



## IRFAN TALIB (3 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم .....
اخي العزيز الرجو منك او ممن له القدرة على الاجابه على سؤالي التالي ارساله الى العنوان المثبت ادناه حيث اني لم اجد وسيله اقدم بها طلبي الا من هذا الحقل 
جهازي توتال ستيشن نوع ts 02 قمت بادخال الـPIN الخاص بي لاكثر من 5 مرات ولم يتم القبول وادى ذلك الى ان ينغلق الجهاز ويطلب الـ PUK و قد اعطاني الجهار الـserial no و اوراق الجهاز قد فقدتها ما الحل ؟؟؟؟؟؟
الرجاء المساعدة مع جزيل الشكر 
[email protected]


----------



## mosbah286 (4 أبريل 2012)

​*السلام عليكم اريد تعلم جهاز 407 t c الاميل الخاص بي ( [email protected])* و السلام


----------



## عوض الكبودي (31 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم اخي اريد شرح منك لو سمحت شرح لليكا 407 وهذا ايميلي *[email protected] *


----------



## المهندس ميم (10 نوفمبر 2012)

اخي العزيز 

انا محتاج شرح بالفديو لجهاز توتال ستيشن نوع لايكا TC 407 

وهذا ايميلي مع الشكر والتقدير

[email protected]


----------



## mosbah286 (10 نوفمبر 2012)

*السلام عليكم اريد تعلم جهاز 407 t c الاميل الخاص بي ( [email protected])* و السلام


----------



## الغويل (28 فبراير 2015)

*السلام عليكم اريد شرح لجهاز 407 t c الاميل الخاص بي ( [email protected])*

السلام عليكم اريد شرح لجهاز 407 t c الاميل الخاص بي ( [email protected])


----------



## وليد قاسم حسين (13 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

